
Cross-Browser NoScript Hits the Chrome Store - bzbarsky
https://hackademix.net/2019/04/12/cross-browser-noscript-hits-the-chrome-store/
======
peteretep
I’d been a keen user of this until a while ago when they completely overhauled
the UI in a way I couldn’t figure out all, when I abandoned it.

~~~
paulryanrogers
While I agree the change in UI was disruptive, it shows more info and in a
more accessible way than before. (At least once one takes the time to learn
it.)

If a simpler interface is preferred then it's already possible to blacklist JS
in Chrome and enable it per-site by clicking to the left of the page address
for the access privileges.

------
Causality1
In my opinion NoScript is the single most powerful security tool for the home
user. It's a shame they've rendered it nearly unusable with the new UI. I
don't know why it's a trend with developers these days to turn readable menus
into oversimplified buttons/icons. I have to rely on tooltips just to work my
Gmail and that's ridiculous.

~~~
craftyguy
The UI works fine for me.

> I have to rely on tooltips just to work my Gmail and that's ridiculous.

Pick a better mail service that doensn't 'require' JavaScript? You're
complaining about a thing that lets users control what sites are allowed to
run and you're trying to use one of the most JS-heavy sites on the internet...

~~~
vimslayer
The parent commenter was comparing the bad UI of NoScript to the bad UI of
Gmail. Seems fair comparison to me if the UIs are similar. What does
JavaScript have to do with it? People are quite capable of creating bad UIs
with or without JavaScript.

~~~
craftyguy
> What does JavaScript have to do with it?

Um, the article is about NoScript.. which (drumroll) allows users to manage
Javascript on a per-website and/or per-source basis.

------
ToFab123
<Regrettably, the additions and enhancements which resulted from this work
have not picked up by Google.

Maybe Microsoft does and push it upstream?

~~~
craftyguy
Microsoft doesn't own the upstream code?

~~~
ToFab123
Google does

~~~
craftyguy
That was my point..

------
Khaine
I wish NoScript would work with Safari. With Apple's commitment to privacy,
they really need to lift their game with safari extension support.

------
howiroll
FYI, Noscript had a serious zero-day which runs js files with MIME type
text/css.

~~~
zamadatix
"FYI", so what am I supposed to do with this information? If software were
perfect we wouldn't need solutions like this in the first place.

